# Critiques



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

This is the male hm I will be breeding. He does have a full 180* spread. I was looking for critiquing on him. I will breed him unless the pair does not work. But is like to know defects in him and what I should look or look out for in fry.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, he is definatly breeding quality. The only possible things I can think of is the slightly long anal (good luck finding a fish without a long anal) and the messy butterfly pattern, but since he is a marble (I think...) who knows what he will look like two weeks from now and, assuming you breed to a sibling from CJ, what the fry will look like! His topline isn't quite perfect but its not bad at all. Good luck!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah when I was choosing the oly thing that came to my head was the colours bleed in the pattern. But I'm sure some of the fry will correct this for me. Thank fully now scale defects in this guy


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This guy was a real close call for me to breed. The faults i saw were what you and Matt have pointed out already but he scored high in several categories. The way the cello and blue mix in his fins looks messy. He has a strong dorsal and a decent body shape. Big fish for his age as well.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

His topline looks better in that pic.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just watch for bad scaling in your fry! Do not continue the line using a male with bad scales ever! That is something everyone breeding CJ's fish must watch for! (Sorry again CJ) but it is a major fault, no matter how amazing the fins bad scaling will get them and X through their name if someone is considering breeding or in a show.
Over all very nice fish!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Love his ventrals by the way! I like thick full ventrals  makes them look cute IMO.


----------

